# anyone see this thing- electric motorbike



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

http://ekstrabladet.tv/nyheder/udland/article1062480.ece


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

That's different, I could do without the pedals through.......

LR


----------

